# “Trailing spouse” in NYC



## Cindyash (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi....I’m a British girl, 37, just moved to New York with my husband...after living in Hong Kong for 5 years. Looking to make new friends in this city. I’m waiting for my work visa so I’m around in the week for coffees or touristy things! Be great to meet some new people. Cindy


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In case you are not yet familiar with it, have a look at meetup.com. There must be lots of groups in New York, for sure one will peak your interest?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The old saw in the US for when you want to meet people is to volunteer for something (anything from a soup kitchen to the local library) or take a class. There are usually lots of classes around - flower arranging, sports, writing classes, cooking classes or who knows what else. The local library usually has information of classes held there by various outside groups or check bulletin boards in the shops (grocery stores, for example).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

